# Name 3 of your most favorite films to date



## RFW (Feb 19, 2022)

Memento (2000)



Christopher Nolan's second full length film. The movie does so much with so little budget. Full of twists and turns, great acting, realistic and believable characters. Needs multiple viewings to understand everything.

Magnolia (1999)



By Paul Thomas Anderson. The film deals with happiness, love, loss and forgiveness where lives of different people are intertwined. Great cast. High production value. An original song by Aimee Mann at the end fits the whole theme perfectly.

The Fountain (2006)



From another great director/writer, Darren Aronofsky. Deals with similar subjects as in Magnolia but in a more spiritual way. Outstanding original soundtrack. It's a slow burn movie that may not appeal to everyone.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2022)

Ghost

As Good As It Gets.  

Can't think of a 3rd one right now.

I'll get back to you on that.


----------



## RFW (Feb 19, 2022)

Ruthanne said:


> Ghost


What year?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2022)

RFW said:


> What year?


On July 13, *1990*, the romantic-thriller Ghost, starring Demi Moore, Patrick Swayze and Whoopi Goldberg, opens in theaters across the United States.

"Ghost" opens in theaters - HISTORY​https://www.history


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 19, 2022)

On Golden Pond
Castaway
Terms of Endearment


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 19, 2022)

Forrest Gump
Castaway
Midnight Express


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 19, 2022)

Off the top of my head even though they are old movies Young Frankenstein,Arsenic and old lace and An Affair to Remember.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 19, 2022)

Seabiscuit
The Notebook
Lonesome Dove


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2022)

Okay, here's my 3rd:. Little Big Man starring Dustin Hoffman.


----------



## RFW (Feb 19, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Off the top of my head even though they are old movies Young Frankenstein,Arsenic and old lace and An Affair to Remember.


Oldies but goodies there. My favorite from roughly the same era would be Anatomy of a Murder.


----------



## RFW (Feb 19, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Lonesome Dove


That's a TV show, right?


----------



## Gaer (Feb 19, 2022)

RFW said:


> That's a TV show, right?


You're kidding I presume!  
If you're not,  (Oh, I can't say it!)


----------



## RFW (Feb 19, 2022)

Gaer said:


> You're kidding I presume!
> If you're not,  (Oh, I can't say it!)


I don't recall the title so I looked it up on IMDB and the only one with the exact title name is a TV mini series.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Feb 19, 2022)

THE MALTESE FALCON - 1941

NETWORK - 1975

2001: A Space Odyssey - 1968


----------



## Chet (Feb 19, 2022)

1. Das Boot: Director's Cut
2.
3.


----------



## Gaer (Feb 19, 2022)

RFW said:


> I don't recall the title so I looked it up on IMDB and the only one with the exact title name is a TV mini series.


It was a best selling book by Larry McMurtry.
It is long,  so I guess they must have broken it up into four parts.  It stars Robert Duval and Tommy Lee Jones.
I'm sorry!  I've just never heard of any man who hasn't seen that movie!  it's TREMENDOUS!
I thought you were joking!  @RFW:  If you see ANY movie, you must see that!


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 19, 2022)

The Big Lebowski
Departures (Japanese)
Witness


----------



## RFW (Feb 19, 2022)

Gaer said:


> It was a best selling book by Larry McMurtry.
> It is long,  so I guess they must have broken it up into four parts.  It stars Robert Duval and Tommy Lee Jones.
> I'm sorry!  I've just never heard of any man who hasn't seen that movie!  it's TREMENDOUS!
> I thought you were joking!  @RFW:  If you see ANY movie, you must see that!


I was pretty out of the loop between 1980-2000. I didn't watch any movies or care to keep up at all during that time.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 19, 2022)

I would have said Groundhog Day but I got so into that, I haven't watched it for years, seen it so many times.  .


----------



## win231 (Feb 19, 2022)

Sling Blade
Death Wish
Double Indemnity


----------



## RFW (Feb 19, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> I would have Groundhogs Day but I got so into that, I haven't watched it for years.


I think some movies are so overplayed that it's diminished my love for them a fair bit.


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 19, 2022)

*My 3 are all musicals*

West Side Story (1961)
The Sound Of Music (1965) 
1776 (1972)


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Huge Kubrick fan, so:

Barry Lyndon

Lolita

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Della (Feb 19, 2022)

Howards End
Now Voyager
Stella Dallas


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

I'm a huge musicals fan too... 

Oklahoma ... the year I was born...'55
7 brides for 7 Brothers.. 1954
Yankee Doodle Dandy 1942


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

My next 3 would be ...

In the Heat of the night - '67 
Manhattan - '79
Brief Encounter- '45


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Hitchcock

Rear Window
Vertigo
Rope


----------



## RFW (Feb 19, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Hitchcock
> 
> Rear Window
> Vertigo
> Rope


Vertigo is my favorite of the bunch.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Some Like It Hot
Philadelphia Story
Carrington


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 19, 2022)

Age of Innocence
Metropolis
Spinal Tap


----------



## Bretrick (Feb 19, 2022)

Caligula
Dune - The 1984 Original 
City of Lost Children - French


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2022)

Gremlins- '84 ( I've never laughed so much)...

Back to the future- '85...more hilarity 

Misery- '91.... scared the bejeezus out of me more than any horror film


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 19, 2022)

Doctor Zhivago
Titanic
Rain Man


----------



## jerry old (Feb 19, 2022)

Who can select their best three films?
Lonesome Dove was a TV Series due to length.
It was certainty equal to any films on this thread.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 19, 2022)

I selected 3 that I recall as being very memorable and excellent acting.  There are more of course, just can't recall them all...


----------



## jakbird (Feb 19, 2022)

*Dr. Strangelove*, the characters and acting still stand out nearly 60 years later.  Peter Sellers as President Merkin Muffley, Keenan Wynn as Col. Bat Guano, Slim Pickens as Capt. Kong. Stanley Kubrick at his very best.

*Saving Private Ryan*, one of a rare number of modern movies with a first-rate script.  Tom Hanks was perfect for the part, a true measure of how he's grown as an actor and director from his early comedy days.  The ending scene, at the grave, has to be one of the most poignant moments in a war movie.

*Forbidden Planet*, the dividing line between trashy "Buck Rogers" type B-movies and serious science fiction.  It paved the way for big budget SF films like *2001*.

Runner up, a tough choice for number three, was *M*, with Peter Lorre.  The best film he ever made, uncanny the way he captured the soul of a pedophile.  Made in 1930 by Fritz Lang, it was a transition from silent (one third) to sound.


----------



## RFW (Feb 19, 2022)

jakbird said:


> *Forbidden Planet*


Funny you should mention that. There are a lot of oldies that might not have a good foundation and didn't get everything right but they sure do have genuinely great and original ideas.

My list is based on the fact that although those three movies aren't entirely original and were, in fact, influenced by many many movies that came before and they improved upon that.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 19, 2022)

RFW said:


> Memento (2000)
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher Nolan's second full length film. The movie does so much with so little budget. Full of twists and turns, great acting, realistic and believable characters. Needs multiple viewings to understand everything.


Absolutely one of the best.


----------



## dseag2 (Feb 19, 2022)

I have eclectic taste and I love all things Australian.

Muriel's Wedding
Strictly Ballroom
The Adventures of Priscilla Queen of the Desert (with Guy Pearce from Memento)


----------



## RFW (Feb 19, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I have eclectic taste and I love all things Australian.
> 
> Muriel's Wedding
> Strictly Ballroom
> Priscilla Queen of the Desert


My kids loved BMX Bandits and I told them they're gonna break something one of these days.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 19, 2022)

A Beautiful Life , Scent of A Woman, and everything Tom Hanks was in.  I have seen most of his films.


----------



## oldpop (Feb 19, 2022)

Battleground
Fantastic Planet
Yellow Submarine


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 19, 2022)

RFW said:


> Memento (2000)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched Momento tonight.  Although I like something a bit more PG (which is hard to find)  Love a story of redemption and biblical references ie Storm of Frogs.  Apparently there’s other biblical references I’m going to read further on this.


----------



## RFW (Feb 19, 2022)

Jan14 said:


> Watched Momento tonight.  Although I like something a bit more PG (which is hard to find)  Love a story of redemption and biblical references ie Storm of Frogs.  Apparently there’s other biblical references I’m going to read further on this.


I think you have mistaken Memento Mori with Memento.
Edit: Oh you were actually talking about Magnolia. Yes, that's it. Love that part as well.


----------



## Jan14 (Feb 19, 2022)

RFW said:


> I think you have mistaken Memento Mori with Memento.


Sorry I meant Magnolia.   Too many M’s.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 19, 2022)

The Way We Were
Out of Africa
And may be...Sabrina.  The one w/Harrison Ford and Julia Ormond.


----------



## mrstime (Feb 19, 2022)

An Affair to Remember
ET
The Green Mile


----------



## ElCastor (Feb 19, 2022)

Singing In The Rain
Groundhog Day
Run Lola Run


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 20, 2022)

terry123 said:


> A Beautiful Life , Scent of A Woman, and everything Tom Hanks was in.  I have seen most of his films.


Scent of a Woman.....what a wonderful movie that is!  There are so many.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 20, 2022)

Gone With the Wind/the original West Side Story and Jesus Christ Superstar I think are my 3 all time favorites that I can watch multiple times.


----------



## Mizmo (Feb 20, 2022)

Somewhere in Time
Brigadoon
Ghost
and so many of Jane Austen .....about to watch Persuasion again today ....recorded on my retro channel


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2022)

Hard to choose only three...

All About Eve
The Way We Were
Some Like it Hot


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 20, 2022)

Like Water For Chocolate
Melancholia
The Godfather


----------



## StarSong (Feb 20, 2022)

Shawshank Redemption deserves an honorable mention.  Great movie.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 20, 2022)

mrstime said:


> An Affair to Remember
> ET
> The Green Mile


Love those too!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Shawshank Redemption deserves an honorable mention. Great movie.


That'd be in my top three

Along with *In the Heat of the Night* and* Sling Blade*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 21, 2022)

Mr. Peabody and the Mermaid (1948)
Running Scared (w/Billy Crystal & Gregory Hines)
and a tie between
Avatar and Independence Day


----------



## Trish (Feb 21, 2022)

Shawshank Redemption and The Green Mile for me too and then Pulp Fiction - love the dance scene


----------



## jerry old (Feb 21, 2022)

Jacob's Ladder and a couple more


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 21, 2022)

The Silence of the Lambs
Casablanca
Rain Man


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> That'd be in my top three
> 
> Along with *In the Heat of the Night* and* Sling Blade*


Sling Blade is a great flick.  When my husband wants to creep my daughter out he channels Karl (Billy Bob) in this scene:


----------



## Kika (Feb 21, 2022)

Scarface
Sea of Love (Yes, I'm a Pacino fan)
Pretty Woman


----------



## Macfan (Feb 21, 2022)

Some Kind of Wonderful
The Cutting Edge
The Green Mile

There are so many more than 3 that it hardly seems fair to limit the list to just 3 but I'll go with these 3 for this time. Don...


----------



## StarSong (Feb 21, 2022)

City Island is a lesser known film but quite good.

When I'm stressed and just want some brain candy I'll indulge in light caper flicks like Ocean's 11, Ocean's 13 and The Inside Man.


----------



## Della (Feb 21, 2022)

A Patch of Blue
Fargo
A Simple Plan


----------



## oldpeculier (Feb 21, 2022)

Jeremiah Johnson
Gladiator
The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## oldpeculier (Feb 21, 2022)

3 more:
Enemy at the Gates
Master and Commander The Far Side of the World
Contact


----------



## Della (Feb 21, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> 3 more:
> Enemy at the Gates
> Master and Commander The Far Side of the World
> Contact


A friend gave my husband all 21 books in the Master and commander series, he's almost done.

If we break it down into categories, can we do more?

3 Film Noir favorites:  "Double Indemnity" is my very favorite but Win already said it.
White Heat
Key Largo
The Postman always Rings Twice (Lana Turner)


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> 3 more:


Yeah, gotta be more

*Gladiator* for sure
*Rob Roy* oh yeah
*Jeremiah Johnson*


----------



## Della (Feb 21, 2022)

Favorite  movies with Heaven in the title:

Far From Heaven (fifties housewife Julianne Moore realizes her husband Dennis Quaid is gay -- I love this)
Leave her to Heaven (Gene Tierney is pure evil)
All This and Heaven, Too (Bette Davis)

(Gary you _are_ Jeremiah Johnson)


----------



## Della (Feb 21, 2022)

Musical biographies;

What's Love Got To Do With It
The Sapphires
Coal Miner's Daughter


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, gotta be more
> 
> *Gladiator* for sure
> *Rob Roy* oh yeah
> *Jeremiah Johnson*


I mustn't forget* The Edge*
Love a good bear movie
and Hopkins and Baldwin made it so


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Sling Blade is a great flick. When my husband wants to creep my daughter out he channels Karl (Billy Bob) in this scene:


I like him!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2022)

StarSong said:


> When I'm stressed and just want some brain candy I'll indulge in light caper flicks like Ocean's 11, Ocean's 13 and The Inside Man.


Then you'd like *Something's Gotta Give*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Feb 21, 2022)

Winchester '73 (1950)
Gunga Din (1939)
Chinatown (1974)


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Sling Blade is a great flick. When my husband wants to creep my daughter out he channels Karl (Billy Bob) in this scene:


We're defiantly gonna hafta meet for coffee and french fried taters 'n mustard


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 21, 2022)

Hard to pick only 3, and I'll wish I'd thought of some others...

Sling Blade
Hell in the Pacific
The Strange Story of Benjamin Button

(Life is Beautiful, Shaolin Soccor & Kung-fu Hustle, Close Encounters of the Third Kind, O' Brother where art thou....I'll be at this all day)


----------



## RFW (Feb 21, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> Hard to pick only 3, and I'll wish I'd thought of some others...
> 
> Sling Blade
> Hell in the Pacific
> ...


A kung fu fan.


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2022)

Scarlet Street
The Lady Eve
Nightmare Alley


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 21, 2022)

RFW said:


> A kung fu fan.


I own a Jacki Chan Film Library. 

with a Jet Li subset


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2022)

Life Is Beautiful
Midnight Cowboy
Two Women
Ida (Polish)

.. several other movies posted already by others ..


----------



## Gaer (Feb 21, 2022)

Well, Everybody keeps adding more than three movies so
May I add more of my own?
Rough Riders
Age of Adaline
Secondhand Lions
The Fountainhead
The Newton Boys
The Untouchables   (the original)


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 21, 2022)

Die Hard 
Angels With Dirty Faces
Jailhouse Rock


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2022)

Well, crap......

Need a top twenty.....or more



Gaer said:


> Secondhand Lions





Trish said:


> The Green Mile for me too and then Pulp Fiction




aaaand *The God Father* (the first one)


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 21, 2022)

Enter The Dragon - I'm a huge *Bruce Lee* fan!


----------



## palides2021 (Feb 21, 2022)

It's hard to choose only 3 - I love at least a thousand of them!
But the ones that come to the surface are these:

The Sound of Music (love the music and culture - even visited Austria to see the palace)
Pride and Prejudice (Sir Lawrence Olivier)
A.I. Artificial Intelligence (Steven Spielberg)


----------



## oldpeculier (Feb 21, 2022)

Papillon
Lawrence of Arabia
Schindler's List

Pass the popcorn.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 21, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> Papillon


Well now....there's another one
McQueen and Hoffman did the book well


----------



## oldpeculier (Feb 21, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Well now....there's another one
> McQueen and Hoffman did the book well


Didn't read the book. 
Usually the book is much better, difficult job being a screenwriter. Charles Frazier's _Cold Mountain _is a example, IMO.


----------



## jerry old (Feb 21, 2022)

Was there ever a better tear jerker than 'Splender in the Grass'
(1961, Beatty and Natalie Wood)


----------



## jerry old (Feb 21, 2022)

oldpeculier said:


> Didn't read the book.
> Usually the book is much better, difficult job being a screenwriter. Charles Frazier's _Cold Mountain _is a example, IMO.


Given the narrative of a boy trying to get back to his sweetheart, as spoken by the girl, I thought the screenwriter did an excellent job.
One of my favorite novels.


----------



## oldpeculier (Feb 21, 2022)

jerry old said:


> Given the narrative of a boy trying to get back to his sweetheart, as spoken by the girl, I thought the screenwriter did an excellent job.
> One of my favorite novels.


Read the book twice, a favorite for sure. Movie wasn't awful, it just didn't possess, in my mind, the same complexity of Frazier's writing that I so enjoyed.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 22, 2022)

I Can't say I liked the movie but I cried my eyes out when I saw"Love me tender " with Elvis Presley '' die in it.


----------



## Chet (Feb 22, 2022)

Some of the best films I ever saw were foreign films as opposed to Hollywood's. I can't remember all the names, but I mentioned Das Boot and there is another German film about mountain climbers stuck on a ledge. There was a South Korean film I liked too about the Korean War. Another good German film I saw was about German troops in WWII being abandoned in Russia as the Russians advanced.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Well now....there's another one
> McQueen and Hoffman did the book well


Speaking of Steve McQueen, I rather liked that (original) version of The Magnificent Seven.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 22, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Then you'd like *Something's Gotta Give*


Yup.  I sure do!


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Rebeca
Wuthering heights
Harry Potter series


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 24, 2022)

I listed my 3 top Musicals of all time now here are my 3 top Non Musicals of all time

To Kill A Mockingbird
The Graduate
One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 24, 2022)

A big ditto on Schindler's List and most_ Spielberg movies._


----------



## Geezer Garage (Feb 24, 2022)

Casablanca
Rustlers Rhapsody
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Grampa Don (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm not much of a movie fan, but I do like a good laugh.  So my three would be:
Blazing Saddles
Monty Python's The Search for the Holy Grail
Most anything with Laurel and Hardy


----------



## Signe The Survivor (Feb 25, 2022)

How could I have forgotten the great *Breakfast At Tiffany's. *


----------



## oldman (Mar 4, 2022)

Just watched "Cry Macho" Clint Eastwood's newest flick. I enjoyed it, however, it was kind of corny, but entertaining. I watched it on the plane down here to Florida and then last evening, I watched "The Bucket List" again. Some great acting in that movie. 

Thinking about taking a trip to Spain in the fall. I don't know why, but I also want to do Greece and see where my Grandpa grew up and then Italy, so maybe I will make it an all in one trip.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 4, 2022)

A Beautiful Life
Ida
Schindler's List


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 4, 2022)

RFW said:


> That's a TV show, right?


Lonesome Dove was a mini series in '84,or '85 based on the book by Larry McMurty. It had an all star cast with Robert Duvall, Tommy Lee JOnes,Angelica Huston,Robert Urich, Diane Lane. There was a TV show  based on the mini series,in syndication '94-'96 Sue


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 4, 2022)

Animal House
Hedwig And The Angry Inch
The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Trish (Mar 5, 2022)

Atypical.  Sam (Keir Gilchrist) is on the Autism spectrum and, as a teenager, he is striving for more independence and a girlfriend.  It's a comedy but has lots of emotional moments  too.  I loved it and will definitely watch it again.


----------



## RFW (Mar 5, 2022)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Animal House
> Hedwig And The Angry Inch
> The Rocky Horror Picture Show


Why am I not surprised...


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 5, 2022)

RFW said:


> Why am I not surprised...​


​


----------



## oldman (Mar 6, 2022)

The movie "Sully" is another favorite of mine. Very factual with how the NTSB and the FAA work. The NTSB looks for the cause of an accident and not who to blame, while the FAA looks for who to blame. Yes, I am a little turned off by the FAA.


----------

